
Show HN: Quarantine... Losing Your Mind? - ohsik
Losing your mind? Write it down before it&#x27;s all gone!<p>GoodnightJournal.com offers 50% off(coupon code “Le6v78wF”) on annual and monthly membership and 100% free unlimited writing for private journals!
======
flowerpos
Love the idea of the community!

